# dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig



## kallner83 (17. Juli 2009)

*dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig*

Grüße erstmal, 

ich habe folgendes problem:

ich habe meinen laptop schon über ein jahr und das überhitzungs problem trat schon einige male im laufe der zeit auf. leider kommt es in letzter zeit immer häufiger vor. eigentlich kann ich kaum ein map in wc3 oder ein spiel in anno beenden ohne das das bild einfriert und ich den powerknopf-3 sekunden halten muss weil nichts anderes mehr funktioniert. 

der laptop steht schlicht auf einem holztisch und es ist auch nichts da was die lüftungsschächte blockiert. 

jetzt meine frage, gibts "notebook überhitzungslösungen"? hat jemand einen kleinen trick oder kniff der mir weiterhelfen kann?

vielen dank. 

tim


----------



## riedochs (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig*

Auf dem Gerät müsste doch noch Garantie sein. Ruf Dell an, ich vermute das entweder die Lüfter total verstaubt sind oder die Lüfter einen schlechten Kontakt haben.


----------



## Deadhunter (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig*

hey. 

also ich habe das Dell XPS 1530.

Bei mir wird es auch so knallig heiß.

aber ich habe einfach das "hinterteil" auf 2 Taschentücher Verpackungen gestellt.

lässt sich so angenehmer arbeiten und die Lüfter haben noch mal 10cm mehr luft. 

danach hatte ich eigentlich nie mehr probleme.

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig*

Du kannst dir auch ne Kühlplatte kaufen!


----------



## Carvahall (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig*

Wie wärs mit einem Notebook-Kühler.


----------



## Falk (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig*

Wenn das Notebook ordnungsgemäß verwendet wird (Holztischplatte zähle ich mal dazu) ist eine zusätzliche Investition nicht angebracht, Dell hat dafür zu sorgen, das das System läuft. Wenn es noch nicht so alt solltest du noch Garantie haben (für den Vor-Ort-Service ist es ja wohl leider zu spät).


----------



## Superwip (5. August 2009)

*AW: dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig*

Überhitzungsprobleme scheinen ein Klassischer Fehler der XPS Laptopreihe zu sein... ein Freund von mir hat auch eines, dessen GraKa wurde durch Überhitzungsprobleme zerstört (!) nach dem Austausch der selbigen hat der Laptop aber nie wieder richtig funktioniert, offensichtlich waren auch andere Komponenten in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden; er hat jedenfalls von Dell ein komplett neues (und sogar moderneres) Modell als Ersatz und sogar eine Garantieverlängerung um zwei Jahre bekommen


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2009)

*AW: dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig*

Bei dem XPS von meinem Vater war auch die Graka durch überhitzung draufgegangen und der Techniker war so schlau und hat die Schrauben vom Kühlkörper nicht festgezogen und keine WLP verwendet. Soviel zum Service .


----------



## Nike334 (5. August 2009)

*AW: dell xps notebook überhitzt ständig*

Also ich hatte früher auch mal so einen Notebook Kühler, aber der hat null komma nichts gebracht!
Der Laptop ist immer noch wegen Überhitzung ausgegangen!
Was mir geholfen hat: Mit einem Staubsauger an die Lüftungsschlitze gehen, da kamen riesige Staubbrocken raus.

mfg


----------

